# Springs Dubai Info



## withnail (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, we're going to be moving to dubai from qatar in 3 months. someone told me the springs is a nice area. i will be working in emirates tower so i want something not too far from that, and most likely my wife will be working in humanitarian city.

we have a 3 year old so a green place with parks, outside space is important - springs looks like a good fit. is there any difference between the areas - saw what looks like a nice villa in springs 7.

are the springs 1,2, etc. any different from one another?

any other areas you would recommend?

thanks.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Rather than typing all the info once again....
You should be able to find what you're looking for in this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-living-dubai/69346-springs-villa-2011-a.html


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

we live in springs because its close to the kids school. period so it serves a purpose. We are moving out of Springs 2 next week to Springs 14, why because our landlord is a member of the old school that doesnt want to shell on money on repairs or maintainance. 

Springs 1 &2 are slightly more expensive most agents will tell you that its about 10K higher rents, guess its because of the closeness to the Dubai British school, although now the roadworks are finally coming to end springs 3 and springs 14 are easily accessableas well


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Each morning I step out of my house, I thank God that the roadworks are coming to an end!  We finally have (somewhat) smooth roads again! Yay!! :clap2:


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Each morning I step out of my house, I thank God that the roadworks are coming to an end!  We finally have (somewhat) smooth roads again! Yay!! :clap2:


I think they must of found some money down the back of the sofa, they seem to be moving along quiet nicely now. Which springs do you live in Pam?

By the way if anyone is looking for an end 3 bed in springs 2 10 minutes walk from the school pm me.

On a side note maintainance issues aside, our landlord uses an agent for contact between us and him. I spoke to the agent regarding a new contract and some simple maintaince requests the agents answer was he wont do them. I get the feeling she hasnt even spoke to the landlord and as she manages all his properties its in her interest to pi$$ people off so she can get her commision every year. Just a thought


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in Springs 6 and my landlord just reduced my rent by AED 40K.  Sorry I just had to rub it in


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

40K wow ! you must either be a very tough negotiator or have a good landlord. FYI my rent on my current villa is 145K, landlord wouldnt budge less than 130K. Thats for the typical 3 bed with absolutely no modifications or improvements. Moving into a completely remodelled house with a fantastic kitchen in springs 14 with a really nice landlord for the same inclluded maintance contract. so the other half is very happy and he can get stuffed!


----------



## withnail (Mar 14, 2011)

Laowei said:


> 40K wow ! you must either be a very tough negotiator or have a good landlord. FYI my rent on my current villa is 145K, landlord wouldnt budge less than 130K. Thats for the typical 3 bed with absolutely no modifications or improvements. Moving into a completely remodelled house with a fantastic kitchen in springs 14 with a really nice landlord for the same inclluded maintance contract. so the other half is very happy and he can get stuffed!


That sounds alright - we seem to be finding quite a few 3 bedrooms at 120K, so what do you suppose the catch is with those?

does your landlord have any other villas?

how far is the springs from emirates tower - that's where i will be working. would you recommend a different location? we're trying to get our daughter in the french school so we're focusing on being close to our offices (my wife will hopefully work in humanitarian city).

thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

3 beds in Springs are renting for 120-130k so no catch, There are alot available. It is an older area and the villas are showing their age a bit. If you daughter is not going to one of the schools in the Emirates Living area there is not much point you living here. Jumeirah Village is a newer area where you will get a larger and nicer villa for your money. Same driving time to Emirates Tower (20-30 mins). I'd suggest looking in the Jumeriah Area. There are nice compounds there (with communal pools) and it's close to the beach. It is a much more central area than the Springs. It is very close to Emirates Tower and a much nicer area.


----------



## withnail (Mar 14, 2011)

wandabug said:


> 3 beds in Springs are renting for 120-130k so no catch, There are alot available. It is an older area and the villas are showing their age a bit. If you daughter is not going to one of the schools in the Emirates Living area there is not much point you living here. Jumeirah Village is a newer area where you will get a larger and nicer villa for your money. Same driving time to Emirates Tower (20-30 mins). I'd suggest looking in the Jumeriah Area. There are nice compounds there (with communal pools) and it's close to the beach. It is a much more central area than the Springs. It is very close to Emirates Tower and a much nicer area.



thanks for the info. my daughter will be 3 in a couple of weeks so we're flexible on schools. we're trying french (we're canadian) but if not i assume there are plenty of good english schools around.

we'll check jumeirah village. we're more concerned with me and my wife getting home in a decent amount of time so that we can spend some time with her in the evenings.

thank you.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Incase of confusion - Jumeirah Village and Jumeirah are two very different areas. Jumeirah (especially Jumeirah 1) is close to Emirates Tower. Jumeirah Village is 20-30mins drive.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Check out the following areas on Dubizzle ... Jumeirah 1, Al Satwa, Al Wasl, Al Safa.

All close to Emirates Towers, Parks, Beach, Shopping Centres.


----------



## Beanie2 (Feb 22, 2011)

I am looking for a two bedroom with garden atm, i am finding the process of agents/renting a royal pain in the ass. 
I was pretty disapointed with the springs, pretty small and dated inside. Spotted a nice one but guy wanted 90k no neg. 
Looked in JVT the villas are massive brand new, the place is a bit of a building site and there are no shops pools etc. They are going for around 90k
Looked in Al Reem in the Arabian Ranches, like the area its pretty established, two beds similar size to the springs but newer, going for 85k plus
Also looked at The Villa's great value 5 beds with pool but once again but cheaper ones 120k plus located near or on building site. No shops etc about 15min drive.
Limited enough buget of 70-90k to find nice place 2 bed with garden close to pool. 
Running out of ideas  
If anyone has any contacts for decent agents could you PM me please. Cheers


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I am confused - you say you cant get a decent agent and your budget is 70-90k but then you say you were shown a nice one for 90k. So why didn't you take it then? or the 2 beds at AR for 85k? and why are you asking agents to show you 5 beds at 120k when you want a 2 bed for 90k?
You are being shown what is available so what is the problem?


----------



## Beanie2 (Feb 22, 2011)

wandabug said:


> I am confused - you say you cant get a decent agent and your budget is 70-90k but then you say you were shown a nice one for 90k. So why didn't you take it then? or the 2 beds at AR for 85k? and why are you asking agents to show you 5 beds at 120k when you want a 2 bed for 90k?
> You are being shown what is available so what is the problem?


Was just trying to give some info regarding different areas price's etc. 
I didnt take the one in the springs because it was the first decent place i looked at and he wouldnt budge on the price. 
AR one was miles from the pool and garden wasnt great.
Looked at the Villas with friends we were considering a joint rental for the year.
Reading back over post it does read like a dog's dinner
In relation to agents i just find the process down here shady.


----------



## withnail (Mar 14, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Check out the following areas on Dubizzle ... Jumeirah 1, Al Satwa, Al Wasl, Al Safa.
> 
> All close to Emirates Towers, Parks, Beach, Shopping Centres.



thanks, i will.

someone else mentioned motorcity as being OK, what do you think?


----------

